# Palos Verdes car/bike collision, Nov 26?



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this?

"Jim,

The accident occurred shortly before noon yesterday (Saturday). I believe the biker was turning left onto PV Blvd from Malaga Cove Plaza. The car that hit him was turning left onto PV Drive West after coming downhill from PV Drive North. The car should have stopped at the stop sign. I saw the biker on the small grassy median being treated by paramedics. The white car was parked 5 car lengths beyond the stop sign. The left half of the front windshield was shattered. There was an ambulance and a fire truck but no media.

Let me know if you find any news about the accident.
Fleur"


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

That's a really funky intersection. I get nervous about cars stopping even when I'm driving. Hope the cyclist is ok.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugh. I ride through that intersection all the time - just did on Sunday afternoon. I will definitely be slowing down and keeping my head up from now on. Hope the cyclist is ok, and please share updates if you get any.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Geeze I'm always going through that intersection fast hoping cars are paying attention. Hope the guys alright.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I finally find out what happened. Good news: rider wasn't badly injured.

"Hi Jim. Just wanted to inform you that on last Saturday's ride, I left the
group early to make it home by noon to be with my son. Well as I was heading
home at Malaga cove on PV Drive West as it turns north towards Redondo, a
car pulled out from a stop sign when I had the right of way and needless to
say we had a collision. I was taken to the hospital and checked over. A few
cuts and scrapes on my hands and arms, two broken teeth but thankfully no
damage to head or spine and no broken bones. I am recovering fairly quickly
and am able to walk around. Just wanted to inform you of the incident as I
was riding with the club earlier that day."


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

*A confusing and dicey intersection.....*

Hi Jim,
Thanks for sharing this.....I heard about the accident from some of the members of the BCC Club who saw the aftermath of the accident. It's a dicey intersection for sure and what most riders are afraid of while going from PVWest north to PV Blvd is the merging traffic from PV North rather than the traffic at the stop from PV north taking the left on PV West....or those taking a left turn from PV Blvd to PV North....see how confusing this intersection appears to be?
Later,
Bob


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*Glad "He's OK"...*

If this is it then it's definately on my "Most Dangerous" list. 










But it's not only Auto's that have to be super careful but bikers as well. For those of you that are familiar, when leaving PV going toward the Riviera, you need to Occupy  the left lane in order to make the left where it says in curved letters "Palos Verdes Drive W". The real problem here is that the stop sign for cars coming from the opposite direction is at that white stripped intersection and not closer to that little triangle of grass. The extreme right just to the right of that little silver looking car is where you want to get to and fast to avoid merging traffic from behind you. Well the other day some dude on a bike pretending to be George Hincapie decides to smoke me on this downhill portion just barely missing a merging truck and coming very close to forcing the truck into me by swerving to miss him. Jylye, can you pin point where you saw the injured rider in this picture?

Hank


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

My source (it wasn't me who saw the aftermath of the accident) says the collision occured where the word "Palos" is in the picture. The rider was leaving Malaga, riding down the hill towards the beach. The motorist was traveling south from PV North towards Malaga and either failed to stop or yield at the stop sign - where the white car is, just under the "s" in Palos.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

Jlyle,

Thanks. I think I'm going to revisit how I deal with that intersection. I'ts fun bombing down it with enough inertia to do the uphill past the church with ease but it's probably just not worth it. Somehow I've noticed that especially in PV drivers assume that a bike rider should be given less rather than more coutesy. Like most places in CA it usually takes a fatality before they install traffic signals or make improvements. I don't wish and I don't wish for anyone to be that poster child.

So be Super Careful,

Hank

The safest way may be to go straight down to the crosswalk, cross over and start pedaling up. Oh well, I can always use more uphill work.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

If you want to avoid that intersection, just take the paved path on the west side of the road.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

Guess I'll give that a try next time.

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> If you want to avoid that intersection, just take the paved path on the west side of the road.


Just don't take it too fast and watch carefully for runners.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

ddimick said:


> Just don't take it too fast and watch carefully for runners.


I see you know what path I'm talking about. You are correct on both parts. Sure beats getting run over though.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

I now avoid this area if possible while returning from PV It is always heavy with traffic here. There are a couple of ways around it. one is the path the other is to cross over on Hawthorne then cut thru the neighborhood.


----------

